# Ense/Neheim/Arnsberger Wald



## Jadama (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin vor kurzem nach Ense gezogen und suche noch Leute denen man sich am Wochenende oder auch gerne mal in der Woche nach Feierabend (meistens so ab 16 Uhr) zum Tourenfahren (oder auch mal ein Bikeparkbesuch) anschließen kann. Gerne schön Traillastig.

MfG,
Jadama


----------



## Davidos (28. Juli 2016)

Hi. Arbeite in Neheim. Können für nächste Woche gern mal eine Tour anpeilen.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jadama (29. Juli 2016)

Hi Davidos, da bin ich gerne dabei . Wann würde es dir denn am besten passen?


----------



## Davidos (29. Juli 2016)

Werde mal Montag 17 Uhr in den Raum.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jadama (29. Juli 2016)

Hört sich gut an. Treffen beim Parkplatz an der Forstschule?


----------



## Davidos (29. Juli 2016)

Jupp. Du machst den Guide ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Davidos (29. Juli 2016)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Bastard (30. Juli 2016)

Bei n kleinen ründchen in der Woche ab 17uhr wär ich dabei 
Bin allerdings bis Freitag im Urlaub.


----------



## Jadama (1. August 2016)

@Dirt Bastard : Sag einfach Bescheid, wenn du wieder da bist und Zeit hast . Und schönen Urlaub noch!


----------



## Dirt Bastard (4. August 2016)

Morgen um 17uhr ?


----------



## Jadama (4. August 2016)

Hört sich gut an. Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt Bastard (4. August 2016)

In Neheim am alten Holzweg ?


----------



## Jadama (4. August 2016)

Ist das der kleine Waldparkplatz an der Forstschule?


----------



## Dirt Bastard (5. August 2016)

Kurz davor , unten im Loch ist ein Parkplatz.
Dort stehe ich um 17 Uhr


----------



## Jadama (5. August 2016)

Alles Klar, dann bis gleich!


----------



## Blades (31. März 2017)

*grab* Threadleiche gefunden

Moin, ich bin ebenfalls in die Ecke gezogen (Soest) und Suche noch Leute an die ich mich dran hängen kann. Habe bisher leider noch keine Trails in der Umgebung gefunden.
Fahrt ihr ab und an noch?
Grüße


----------



## Dirt Bastard (2. April 2017)

In Soest gibt's soweit ich weiß nix 
Um Neheim und Arnsberg herum schon einige.
Was fährst du denn ? Dh , enduro , xc ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoRide1 (17. Mai 2017)

Moin, hier ist noch einer neu in der Gegend! Bin 28 Jahre alt, fahre ein Canyon Strive CF 8.0 und dementsprechend Enduro - würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand findet mit dem man mal fahren könnte!

Beste Grüße, 
Marius


----------



## Dirt Bastard (18. Mai 2017)

Strecken gibt's rund um Neheim und Arnsberg einige. Bin aber von enduro auf xc umgesattelt 
Mit 150mm wurden die Strecken zu einfach


----------



## Lendoo (9. August 2017)

Hey ich wäre auch dabei.Stehe  gerade vor der Kaufentscheidung für ein Enduro. Sobald ich mein bike habe suche ich auch Leute zum fahren , komme aus Ense.


----------



## Davidos (27. September 2017)

Heute 17 Uhr jemand Lust auf eine Tour?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lateralus (28. Mai 2018)

Hi, wohne in Echthausen und suche auch potentielle Mitfahrer. Bin Marathonfahrer, schnell hoch, dafür umso langsamer runter Strecken wie SKS Sundernhagen und Neheim Marathon sind meins. Kontakt gern per PM.


----------



## Potts (23. August 2018)

Moin Leutz ich komme aus Arnsberg und bin auf der Suche nach traillastigen Runden. Also einfach mal anschreiben, wenn Ihr lust habt mich mitzunehmen. 
Zu mir: 32J und recht erfahren, was Bergabfahren angeht


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (23. August 2018)

Potts schrieb:


> Moin Leutz ich komme aus Arnsberg und bin auf der Suche nach traillastigen Runden. Also einfach mal anschreiben, wenn Ihr lust habt mich mitzunehmen.
> Zu mir: 32J und recht erfahren, was Bergabfahren angeht


Hi, ich denke am Wochenende werde ich eine Runde im Bereich Balve/Iserlohn/Deilinghofen machen. Wann ist noch nicht klar.
Gruß
Frank
(mitte vierzig, Schwerpunkt bergab)


----------



## torty0778 (17. Februar 2019)

Hi.
Och bin auch aus Arnsberg und suche hier einige nette Trails.
Lg


----------

